# G0101



## sarann28 (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find documentation to support the following:

 Medicare patient comes in for her yearly exam, but says would like to defer pelvic exam due to prior surgery. Provider does a breast exam, besides examining abdomine, heart, lungs...etc.  Bills a prevent with G0101.

Patient comes in a month later for her gyn exam. Provider only examines 6 of the 7 elements and doesn't bill.

Provider thinks that she can combine both visits to bill the G0101. I totally disagree with this, but cannot find anything to support my descison. 

Thanks!


----------



## sdunn (Nov 7, 2011)

Check the ACOG website

http://www.acog.org/


----------



## kathy a (Jan 6, 2012)

I would only bill it out the first visit with the G0101-and dont bill for the pap. When she came in the second visit for a pap-only bill out for the pap, unless she was there for a problem, then go by your elements that were performed.


----------

